# bloat clout day 6plus?



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what if after day 6 on the clout treatment the fish still looks bloated and not eating,then what?im on day 5 and not much difference.after i added some epsom salt there was some bowel movement-the white stringy type- but that seems to have stopped also.any ideas?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Give the fish a day off meds, do a partial water change and then do another round of Clout.

How certain are you that it is in fact bloat?

Robin


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well he has the bloated stomach,rapid breathing,white stringy feces and hasn't been eating.he's normally a pig so at first i thought he just gorged himself.then i noticed the mouthing of food and pulled him from the tank.i really haven't had a bloat problem with these guys before.other than the big stomach he looks ok.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i have done one cycle of clout bloat treatment to no avail.the fish looks even fatter.i just tried to feed him and no interest.im assuming its a he??had some stringy white feces after i added some epsom salt but nothing since.here's some pics
































any ideas?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Could it be dropsy?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

not sure.i guess i can treat for that next?


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but usually at this point it's too late. There's too much damage to the internal organs at this point. Maybe someone out there will prove me wrong, but this is just my experience.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

we'll i got that feeling too,but i'm not giving up.i did a 80% water change added salt turned the heat up to 82 added an air stone and some maracyn plus and crossed my fingers :?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I guess with dropsy it isn't very likely to have anything work either. When I looked up the treatment it said to use Maracyn II and add salt.  Thats what I did and I still lost my rainbow shark to it. I was considering putting it out of its misery because I knew that at that point it was too far gone as my fish was distorted really bad. The salt seemed to help more than anything. It seems like your all ready doing everything possible though. Hope it turns around for the better, good luck.

Your fish is looking better than the one I lost so yours probably has a better chance. Mine died in a matter of hours from when it was supposedly perfectly normal.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Try epsom salt, can be used as a laxative. Keep up the water changes. Wish you the best.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Try epsom salt, can be used as a laxative.


Yes, I would stick to just Epsom salt. I think you are trying too many treatments at once. I treated a yellow tail acei with bloat in a 4 1/2 gal tank, adding 3 tablespoons of Epsom salt. He was there for 7 days without water changes. He began to eat again in the fourth day of treatment and his feces were normal at the seventh day; then I returned him back to the main tank. After two weeks in the main tank, everything is going fine with him.
I don't know if this will work for your fish, but I think there is nothing to loose.
I also wish you the best luck!


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I forgot to add that I have treated bloat with clout and it worked for me. My red zebra didn't eat for a couple of days so I put it in quarintine changed the water every other day and on the 5th day it began to eat and had normal feces. Also used epsom salt. Good luck.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks everyone.i'll do a water change tomorrow to get clean water and start a salt treatment.how much salt per 10g? i have heard a cup per 100g but not sure how to scale it down.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Do 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt and 1 tablespoon epsom salt. The next day do another one and one. Then on the 3rd day do a 50% water change and add 1 and 1. Hope it improves by then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

...I'd use meds immediately....along the lines of clout or metronidasole...

IMO it looks like late stage bloat but I can't be sure.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

*** done a full round of clout.i dont have metro but im gonna make a run into town tonight for some.thanks for the salt dosages.he's still hanging in there.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

we'll i had to send him to the big pond in the sky.i woke up this morning and he was listing really bad,scales popped out and eyes bulging.i think it was dropsy but i never have had a fish come down with it in the past.i pride myself on how clear and clean my tanks are.could it be from something that was in the tank i just bought?so i put him in a container added the clove oil and put it in the freezer.thanks for all your help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you feeding the main tank medicated antiparasitic food? (If not, you should be.)

Did you stop feeding while treating with Clout?

It's not unusual to have to do two rounds of treatment.

It does appear that the fish was in the final progressive stages of bloat, all the more reason to take preventative measures in your main tank.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for combining these threads.
yes im using metro soaked pellets and i added 2 cups of salt.everybody looks good and eating well.i am keeping a real close eye on everyone.
thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry about the loss. I hope the rest of the tank stays well.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks,me too :wink:


----------

